# snail info



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I want to do some reading up on various aquarium snails but I have not been able to find much online. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Did you try a Google search for "freshwater aquarium snails"?

http://www.google.ca/search?q=freshwater+aquarium+snails


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.applesnail.net/ is a wonderful site, if you do some looking they also talk about other snails.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> http://www.applesnail.net/ is a wonderful site, if you do some looking they also talk about other snails.


great site with really helpful people


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks guy's. I did a google search already but I always like to check with people who have experience dealing with a certain species or animal I know little about. There is a lot a bad information out there as well as good information. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohh i hear ya... 

My experience with some snails, if it matters much.

MTS - Great snail, helps to keep sand stirred up... breeds easily and can get out of control but usually if one doesn't over feed the numbers will drop. Once you have them in the tank its very hard to get rid of them.

Red Ram - Small pretty snail that was pretty easy to control their pop. They nibble on stressed or dead plant matter. Seems to out compete regular pond snails but thats just a guess.

Pond snails - I have never had an 'explosion' of snails like i hear these guys can do. I do have a few big snails around but the numbers never get out of hand. I dont usually have lots of left over food because my fish are pigs  So i guess that helps.

Spixi - Easy breeders and sweet snails! good with plants but will nibble on stressed plants or dead plant matter. I seem to have lots of spixi eggs but they never seem to get out of hand. 

Cana apple snails - Awesome big snails! really enjoyed my big cana  FUn personality. Not planted tank friendly

Brig apples - Awesome again! and planted tank friendly 

'Sun' nerites - may lay eggs around the tank but they dont hatch in freshwater. Sometimes need a bit of special care, they can starve sometimes i think. Sweetheart of a snail.

Septaria nerites - one of my fav nerites. Good for algae on the glass, they will go off the glass to look for food but rarely. Sometimes for nerites I leave the lights on a bit longer just to make sure they have enough food. 

Kat is the best person to ask regarding snail experience thats for sure. These are just some of the ones i have kept and enjoyed


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks Ciddian, I have snails in one of my tanks but I am having trouble indenifing what kind it is. It's black and about 3mm in size, and it has a round shell. It's always on the glass. I don't really care that they are in the tank I just want to make sure that they are not the kind that will attack my plants.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

If you post a picture perhaps I can help you identify it.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> Cana apple snails - Awesome big snails! really enjoyed my big cana  FUn personality. Not planted tank friendly


just found that out....the kids named it Mac (as in mackintosh)....I think a better name now would be Paul Bunyan.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL awee sorry Rice


----------



## Mattsmom (May 21, 2008)

Hey Ciddian,

Do you recall where you got your various nerites?

Thanks!

Michele


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes i do  I got the sun nerites from PJ's pickering and the Septaria from i think it was dragons aquarium table at the reptile and aquatics show.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Mattsmom (May 21, 2008)

Thanks!!

I'll have to check PJ's around here and see if they ever carry them. So... when/where is this reptile and aquatics show????? I never heard of it??!! I'd LOVE to go!!!

Thanks again!

Michele


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

no worries...Paul...eerrr..Mac is going back into the Lab tank.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> If you post a picture perhaps I can help you identify it.


Thanks Katalyst. I will try to get one tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

snails here


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

As well as here 

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4391

Lucky's in the Pacific Mall usually have some really neat nerite snails as well.


----------



## Mattsmom (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for your help everyone! Menagerie's is pretty far for me (I'm in Brampton)... don't get down to the city much (but one day, I will visit this place... you all rave about it)! The Pacific Mall is also pretty far, unfortunately. We need more smaller, independant stores in the West End, for sure!  

Kate... I asked you a couple of questions regarding your spixi snails in your for-sale thread. North York isn't too far for me!

So when (and where) is this aquatics show? I would really, really love to attend when it's on! It sounds like most of the neat little shops have booths there, at least.

Thanks!

Michele


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

h_s said:


> ok... Nerite snails here


Thank you I'm sure most people caught that on the first posting.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Mattsmom said:


> Thanks for your help everyone! Menagerie's is pretty far for me (I'm in Brampton)... don't get down to the city much (but one day, I will visit this place... you all rave about it)! The Pacific Mall is also pretty far, unfortunately. We need more smaller, independant stores in the West End, for sure!
> 
> Kate... I asked you a couple of questions regarding your spixi snails in your for-sale thread. North York isn't too far for me!
> 
> ...


I'll pm you Michele.


----------



## Mattsmom (May 21, 2008)

Thanks, Kate!!

Michele


----------

